# trying to get video from tv to computer



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Problem:* I want to capture video when i play playstation 3 or xbox 1 and record them or stream them on my computer

My tv doesn't have video out on the back of it - I was lazy and figured i had a newer tv so it would have the proper tv out to work with this

The capture device Diamond VC500 was $30.00 and i have captured VHS tapes using the video out it has on the back of it, the video shows up in real time on my computer when the VHS tape plays as well

What other options do i have other than maybe having to spend more money on a real capture card?

Am I missing something with my setup and I could get this to work through the VCR?

*Capture Device: *Diamond VC500










*TV*: Sony KDL-32L4000 - These are the outputs on back


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

All I can suggest are piggy back cable and Y adapters.
http://www.radioshack.com/
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index ... age=family
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index ... age=family


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Can you use HDMI out and A/V multi out of the PS3 at the same time? If so HDMI to TV, Composite to Diamond VC500.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand completely, but you can run your video game-out cables to video-in on the back of your VCR, record your video game to VHS, then just use the little gizmo you have to play back the VHS and record it to PC?


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

i emailed sony tech support lastnight



> Thank you for contacting Sony Support.
> 
> I'm glad to provide the information to connect the computer to your Sony TV to stream the video. The Sony TV does not have Video OUT jacks. However, in order to stream the videos you need to use third party accessories. Sony does not recommend to use any third party accessories with the Sony Brand units. To use any other products may cause unforeseen complications or damage and could negatively affect the product's performance. Damage caused by the use of any third-party products is not covered under your warranty.
> 
> ...


 :sus

i don't know if i have hdmi out?

The Diamond VC500 needs Video Out and only my VCR has that...i was able to press play on my VCR with VHS tape running and see live real time footage of whats being played from my VCR to my computer with the VCR's video out through the diamond vc500 to the PC

What did SORTA work but looked like crap was - I plugged in the RCA svideo ps3 cables to the VCR and it did show up there on the TV but the quality was really bad 480p or lower with a blurry moving image...the quality being show from the Diamond VC500 to my computer didn't look too bad though but it is a pain having to switch to this lower setting on the High def TV just to record some games

I also tried to steam on Justin.tv with it but my internet upload speed was too slow booooooooo ISP

i'm trying to sell the device now on craigslist lol


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

HDMI from your PS3 to your TV so you can play in HD. S-VHS (from your PS3) to your DIamond so you can record. Shouldn't need a VCR unless you can't use HDMI and SVHS at the same time -- I don't have a PS3 so I'm not sure.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Lots of different options listed here:
http://www.ps3forums.com/showthread.php?t=150726

Basically you need a splitter to split your hdmi or component signal (one to TV, one to capture device), a capture card or external capture box, and then the necessary cables to convert from component / hdmi to an input that you can capture. Some boxes split the signal for you so no splitter needed.

So yeah i think you need to buy some stuff.


----------



## rossifranklin (Mar 12, 2008)

There's no such thing as a TV with video out since a TV can't by itself produce a useful signal. As said, you'll have to share one of the PS3's outputs, or use two different ones. For a quality picture, you will need a video card with an input or another capture card; USB doesn't have the bandwidth, and I doubt that you'll get a picture much better than web-cam quality.


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

rossifranklin said:


> There's no such thing as a TV with video out since a TV can't by itself produce a useful signal.


My TV set does. It has composite video and stereo audio output in addition to stereo audio output to a stereo system. It's a Sony. It's just an old model from 1998. I use the video output for various things.


----------

